# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Spotart

## Bernd

Stehe vor Entscheidung: Kiten oder Windsurfen? Was meinen Windsurfer, was einfacher zu lernen ist. Muss mich bis Herbstferien entscheiden!
Thanx

----------


## Unregistriert

Schwierige Entscheidung, so ungefhr solltest das aber schon vorher wissen.
Kiten ist leichter zu erlernen, funktioniert bei weniger Wind und Material ist auch leichter zu transportieren.
Surfen ist nicht so gefhrlich (keine langen Leinen und du knallst nicht in Wohnwagen die am Strand herumstehen  :Happy: , in der Welle schner, ich finds einfach geiler weils unendlich viele Manver zu erlernen gibt.
Bis du halbwegs surfen kannst musst du sicher 3-4 Saisonen rechnen bei regelmigen Sessions. Da mein ich jetzt ein Surfknnen auf das man aufbauen kann d.h. du kannst dann so gut wie jedes manver erlernen das du willst, sei es jetzt der Loop oder Airjibe oder sonst was.

----------


## Unregistriert

ich bin surf-anfnger und stand letztes jahr vor der selben entscheidung. was letzten endes den ausschlag gegebne hat, war die tatsache, dass es zum surfen wohl mehr spots gibt (kleine binnenseen) und ich finde auch, dass kiten irgendwie "erfunden" wirkt. surfen (also im herkmmlcihen sinne sprich wellenreiten) und segeln gabs schon immer.

----------


## Pansen

Kiten ist schwul

----------


## Unregistriert

> Kiten funktioniert bei weniger Wind



ist das wirklich so. kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie man bei wenig wind den schirm hochkriegen soll.

----------


## marc

Schau mal hier im Forum unter "Crosstalk- Windsurfen oder Kiten?"

----------


## Unregistriert

> ist das wirklich so. kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie man bei wenig wind den schirm hochkriegen soll.



alles eine frage der gre des schirms!

----------


## Unregistriert

Wenn hier von Windsurfen gesprochen wird ist natrlich die Gleitfahrt gemeint (ab 3-4 BFT), beim kiten gibts halt nur die Gleitfahrt rumdmpeln ist ausgeschlossen. Allerdings kann man (aufs gleiten bezogen) wie schon gesagt eher Spa mit dem kiten haben:
1. Man lernt es schneller und Sprnge usw.. werden schneller erlernt und sehen am Anfang spektakulrer aus.
2. Surfen braucht eine Lange eingewhnungsphase, die Sprnge sind wie die allgemeine fahrt schneller und Freestyle wesentlich komplexer, d.h. auch mehr berwindung...

Beides hat seine Vorzge, aber ich bleibe ganz klar beim Windsurfen weil das in der Welle einfach das beste ist!

----------


## Da Luki

ma muss als surfer beides knnen,
i hab zuerst mal mit windsurfen angefangen ... back to the roots !

----------


## Unregistriert

Also ich wrde dir auch zum Windsurfen raten. Es gibt viel mehr Manver und Spots. Kite sind schon geil aus, habs auch mal kurz probiert, aber da ich jetzt seit 7 Jahren surfe... Surfen Forever!!! Nichts geht ber Windsurfen. Zumal es jetzt schon geils Material fr gnstiges Geld gibt. Auerdem wenn dir dieser schei Kite ins Wasser fllt, dann.... Schwimmsession!! Also stay tuned. Windsurfen ist die richtige Wahl!!
MFG Henning

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich bin auch Windsurfer und habe mir einen Kite fuer Schwachwind zugelegt. 
Windsurfen zu erlernen dauert prinzipiell viel laenger. Kitesurfen kann jeder Bewegungsidiot in 2 Wochen lernen. Das ist dann aber auch schon das Einzige, was ich am Kitesurfen gut finde.
Wenn richtig Wind ist, gibt es nichts Besseres als Windsurfen. Es ist einfach viel aufregender und spektakulaerer. 
Ausserdem kann man beim Kitesurfen keine Wellen surfen. Guck dir die Kitesurfer mal in der Welle an, die fahren die Welle hoch und runter aber sie surfen die Welle nicht.
Alles in allem hat beides seine Vorteile. Fuer's Windsurfen brauchst Du schon ein groesseres Auto fuer das ganze Material. Zum Kitesurfen kannst Du mit der Strassenbahn fahren.
Ein's steht aber fest, Windsurfen ist fuer richtige Maenner ;-)
Aloha,
guido

----------


## Unregistriert

Also ich finde,dass kiten schwerer zu lernen ist. Gefhl fr den Drachen zu bekommen finde ich schwerer als ein Rig unter Kontrolle zu bekommen.

Leicht ist aber beides nicht. Probier es lieber mit Joggen, da musst du nur deine Fe unter Kontrolle haben.

Kiten ist nicht schwul - so ein Unsinn. Vielelicht solltest du den Tanga weglassen.

----------


## Da Luki

schon allein an der Kursdauer erkennt man das Kite surfen weniger anspruchsvoll ist

ein kitesurf kurs dauert in der regel 2 tage 

beim windsurfen hab i die ganzen sommerferien braucht um mit trapez , an fetten segel und an kleinen board eine powerhalse zu machn :Smile:

----------


## Unregistriert

> ist das wirklich so. kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie man bei wenig wind den schirm hochkriegen soll.



Die Windgeschwindikeit betrgt direkt am Boden null und steigt mit zunehmender Hhe an. Da es also in 10m Hhe mehr Wind hat als in 3m Hhe, knnen Kiter schon frher aufs Wasser.

Der Windmhlenbauer.

----------

